# Horus Aximand Wip



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I had to make a commander for all these new Sons of Horus so Little Horus seemed to fit the bill


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Such cool stuff here, great work on lil' Horus. Really like the overview pic reall shows how effective the colourscheme is!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Nice work dude. I was wondering why we hadn't seen the commander in the other thread. Now I know why.

Nice way of working the back pack into the clock as well.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

i like it. but the model just looks a bit off. perhaps its the chaos fantasy armour.


----------



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

I used the wfb armor to give his armor an arcahic articifer feel to it.
also the cloak is cool too.
I'm surprised how well the chaos backpack pieces fit on there with very little work and a tiny amout of g/s to have the cloak cover the top.


----------

